# How old is too old to breed?



## Sondra (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello 
am new to the forum. I am adopting a couple older tiels in a couple weeks. They are aprox 8 yrs old. I am wondering if it is at all possible for a female of this age to breed.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I would NOT recommend it at all. Although there is the rare chance the female is VERY healthy and she may it is way too risky. Males can mate until later in life but because of the complex process of making and laying the eggs it can be too much stress on an older body and things such as egg binding can occur causing injury and even death.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Female Cockatiels are fertile up until 8-10 years of age and males are fertile up until 12-14 years of age. There are always exceptions and it's possible for a very healthy, well nourished bird, with a strong genetic tendency for breeding, to be fertile for even longer.

I'm not sure about doing it though, I guess someone else could tell you who has better knowledge with breeding.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend it.They may possibly still be able to breed, but that should be avoided. The older she is, the more at risk she is for complications. Also, you probably don't know how their diet was since you weren't in control. She may lack calcium which will increase the chance for egg binding which can be deadly.
Breeding can be dangerous for any bird, but some more than others.
Good luck with the new birds! Hope they bring you joy.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

as a breeder i would not breed any female cockatiels at that age


----------



## CindyM (Jun 10, 2008)

I am a breeder and all the stuff I have read said not to breed a female after 5 years old. I would not breed them. If you do try to get a younger pair PLEASE read all you can on breeding.


----------



## Sondra (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone!! From all I have read on them that is what I thought too. (Not to breed her.) But some one told me OH go ahead 8 isn't that old.

I may try using a male if I get one and see abt getting him a mate.


----------

